# Dune Buggying



## jai6638 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello there,

I was hoping to go Dune Buggying tomorrow but not sure where the buggies ( sp? ) are rented out. I live in Dubai so it'd be nice if there was something closeby. I've heard that the buggies are rented out 40 km away from Dubai somewhere near "Nazwa" but not sure where that is and whether its available in the summer. Could anyone provide me with phone numbers for rental outfits?

Cheers
Jai


----------



## jai6638 (Aug 21, 2008)

Seperately, I was hoping to do something fun tomorrow rather than going to malls/watching movies.. Anything you guys recommend in terms of outdoor stuff to do considering the weather? Went skiing and for the desert safari already so would like to do something else. 

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can hire buggies out at "Big Red", about 40 kms out of Dubai on the rd to Hatta.
Best to get there after 4pm, due to the heat (including Fridays)
Beware- it gets very busy there on a Friday.


----------



## jai6638 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey,

So basically, I just drive out on Dubai-Hatta highway and look out for buggies and that should be big red?

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes- its abut 40 kms out.

There will be nothing to see, then you will come to an area with buggies to hire, camel/pony rides, and 4 x 4's attempting to make it to the top of Big Red - a giant red sand dune.

If you miss it - you're blind !!!
There is also a small grocery store/cafe thing and a police station. 
Its on your left hand side on way to Hatta.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

There are a couple of places for ATV rentals too.

Take the Dubai-Al Ain road (66), past the Outlet Mall, and the last Emaar fuel station/Momento Restaurant on your right before Lahbab Road, and exit to Lahbab Road (77) and go east (under the overpass to the clover leaf towards Sharjah on your left) about 15+ kilometers. You'll travel through a few roundabouts and you'll begin to see higher dunes than what you've seen in the area. Area 53 marker will be on your right, go past this and you'll see the ATV's for hire on your right and another place on your left, which requires you to go past and turn around because of the concrete divider.


----------

